# Show your man caves



## Guest (Sep 2, 2009)

Pictures of the places we call our own in our homes.


Garage




























Man Hole


----------



## recent_cloud (Apr 18, 2009)

all of my home is mine and hers

i don't particularly like caves

and don't intend on spending time in one


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

glock...


hehehe ... you post some interesting and hilarious stuff 
glad you are here posting...

your my kinda people and humor 

my husbands man cave is a spare bedroom... bed, computer....
he is in there a lot... he writes ( published author)
I am very proud of him.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2009)

preso said:


> glock...
> 
> 
> hehehe ... you post some interesting and hilarious stuff
> ...



I try Why thank you, I enjoy this joint. I'm on several forums, mostly gun forums. This place is probably the most interesting.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

my husband is a big gun fan too... has hundreds, his dad also, but his dad into super expensive rare ones.


anyway... about man caves...
My husband has requested the basement as his when we move...
I told him we will have to get a full basement then, as I need part of it for a workout room, as well as the laundry taking up part of the area...
he said that sounds good to him... he wants to make it into his den where he can hang all his sports stuff as put his display cabinets and gun stuff.
He is dreaming daily about his man cave as we do not have a basement now and little room until we move.
He said I can have the rest of the house...
but I told him the garage and shed can be his too...

lol

ps... he wants to buy a bigger HDTV.. he said wall size if he can find it... for his cave and a pull out bed in case his brother ( a big hunter) comes over to go hunting ( as they leave early in the morning)
I told him he can get 2 pull out sofas....
!!!
( as long as they match)


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2009)

preso said:


> my husband is a big gun fan too... has hundreds, his dad also, but his dad into super expensive rare ones.
> 
> 
> anyway... about man caves...
> ...


Our basement is mostly finished, so it's kinda mine. Have to share. The garage is mine, which is why I have my "Don't Tread on Me" flag up. Gotta get some pictures of Glenn Beck and Sean Hannity, then it will be complete.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

My husband is requesting the house we get will have a finsished basement.. this may not be possible as I'm not picking a house because of a basement... but location and age...
and new homes tend to not have finsihed basements.

I can see we will have some arguements abotu this as he is dreaming about his cave daily, I'm sure....

The bonus for me in him having a man cave is all his sports stuff, gun stuff... will be out of my sight, as I dont like looking at it.

I told him he can maybe have one room upstairs too, which is a maybe.... the kitchen is what I'm thinking as he likes to eat so much and I like to cook so little.

ps your pics came up... my husband would like that.
The only thing missing would be those shelves on the wall to display guns... lol
and I know he wants a wayyyyyyyy bigger room...
like 60 feet x 120 feet... or as much of that as he could get
( the whole basement is what he wants)

I'll have to section off the laundry room.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

this is what my husband is dreaming about for his man cave...
Google Image Result for http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_FCtrqquzi2o/Seqjc4Xg7iI/AAAAAAAAA9s/eK_kWoC3qBE/s320/man+cave.jpg

what he gets may not be as big... but he wants a pool table, bar, private bath and den...
THE WHOLE BASEMENT.


The actuality will be more like this
and I hope he can put his own kitchen in it too
instead of taking over mine. He can build it like his food network
man kitchens...
http://images.google.com/imgres?img...f&rlz=1T4GWYA_enUS314US314&sa=N&start=20&um=1


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2009)

preso said:


> this is what my husband is dreaming about for his man cave...
> Google Image Result for http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_FCtrqquzi2o/Seqjc4Xg7iI/AAAAAAAAA9s/eK_kWoC3qBE/s320/man+cave.jpg
> 
> what he gets may not be as big... but he wants a pool table, bar, private bath and den...
> THE WHOLE BASEMENT.




That would be an AWESOME man cave. Like a millionares man cave.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

GLOCKnRN said:


> That would be an AWESOME man cave. Like a millionares man cave.


a millionaire ....... or ............ someone who can work power tools and make things.

and trust me he is not getting leather sofas...
he is getting something from Sams or Costco


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

He is going to have to have a shed built too.... as there will be no deer or dead animal gutting in or near the house.


an extension to his man cave.... with a freezer in it to store all the animal parts because I will puke to see any of that.
He and his family are hunters.................... real gory stuff... yuck.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2009)

lol, free food though


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

free? not hardly after hunting permits, hunting lease, guns, amo, gas to drive out to wilderness, special stuff to carry deer back to truck ( some of them are really big)...
comes to about 10.99 a pound after its all said and done. 

I'm all for man-caves. Its good for a man to have somewhere 
out of the main living quarters to decorate himself and put up his
stuff.... long as I don't have to look at it as bad decorating and 
sports collections tend to depress me, as I am sensitive to my envoroment and require visual beauty to feel at peace in my home.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2009)

preso said:


> free? not hardly after hunting permits, hunting lease, guns, amo, gas to drive out to wilderness, special stuff to carry deer back to truck ( some of them are really big)...
> comes to about 10.99 a pound after its all said and done.
> 
> I'm all for man-caves. Its good for a man to have somewhere
> ...


No sports junk here. Radio for Limbaugh, Hannity, Beck, Gadsden flag, and guns  Speaking of which, we need some gun pics up here.


----------



## Woody (Aug 17, 2009)

Mine is my garage as well. 2-1/2 car garage and we can not even park the cars in the because of all the kids toys and my tools. Got a fridge, TV and radio. I go in there to relax and work on projects. I actually have been building a hutch for my wife. I am not expert but I get better with time. Each thing I make is a learning experiance


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2009)

Woody said:


> Mine is my garage as well. 2-1/2 car garage and we can not even park the cars in the because of all the kids toys and my tools. Got a fridge, TV and radio. I go in there to relax and work on projects. I actually have been building a hutch for my wife. I am not expert but I get better with time. Each thing I make is a learning experiance


I didn't know anything about cars until I had a garage. I think it gives you more confidence when your surrounded by tools, you learn to do things. In the process of removing a heater core from my Blazer........


----------



## Woody (Aug 17, 2009)

Good luck with that. I haven't touched a car since besides doing brakes or oil changes. There is too much stuff under the hood for me to mess up. That is why I have a warranty. The cars these days make it so difficult to do anything on them without taking apart the top half of the engine just to get to a spark plug. I miss my 83' Cutlass Supreme, shouldn't have sold it.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

How I ***HOPE*** my husband uses his man cave is to watch his TV shows, entertian his hunting and writing buddies, do his deep fried bacon wrapped hot dog meals ( on the man caves porch, walk out part of basement, where he wants his deep fryer)
and any other man stuff... also his grooming as he can really hog up a mirror cutting each moustache hair in a specific way....

I do not plan to enter the cave, not even to clean it... that will he "his" area. I just need to be able to get to the workout machines and laundry room, which will hopefully not be IN the man cave.
I think man caves are a good idea, hopefully his will have a shower, so my tub will always be clean and ready for me to hop in.
I'd like to place a wall or barrier up so i dont have to look at his man cave... as I imagine I will not like it much and want to arrange the furniture... etc...
so I'm staying out of it.

I know he dreams of his man cave.... daily.. since we have such a small house now and he does not have the 60x120 area he wants, not even close... hahaha

I want to put out my TEA SET and use fancy dishes, linens and have toe nail free floors.

It will be nice


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

I am in the process of building mine now, Framing is done, Sheet rock is up, mudded and painted, Drop ceiling is in, laying out the flooring now (floating hardwood floor) 

Putting up a 46 inch LCD TV this week, I also created a Exercise room and a "childrens room" for my kids which will be the kid cave, designed like a 1950's Ice cream palor.

Hoping to have it completed byt his spring.


----------



## Woody (Aug 17, 2009)

Sounds like a good winter project


----------



## Rhea (May 16, 2009)

GAsoccerman said:


> I am in the process of building mine now, Framing is done, Sheet rock is up, mudded and painted, Drop ceiling is in, laying out the flooring now (floating hardwood floor)
> 
> Putting up a 46 inch LCD TV this week, I also created a Exercise room and a "childrens room" for my kids which will be the kid cave, designed like a 1950's Ice cream palor.
> 
> Hoping to have it completed byt his spring.


Sounds cool GA you'll have to post pics when you're done. 

Maybe I should have a woman cave lol...I've always wanted a "theatre" room, I love playing pool and love electronics, the bigger the tv the better, nice stereo, good surround sound, lots of bass...leather couches I'm down...I love the contemporary look as well....but not for my whole house...


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

well soon as I am done with the basement and we can keep the kids in the "Kid Palor" I will re-do the living room and study to my wife's liking, but right now our three kids are slowly destroying it with food and friends when they visit, not worth to invest money in that area until we can have the kids play in another part of their house. The only rooms that have been remodel completely is the Children's Bathroom, the Master Bathroom and my Daughter's and our Guest room have been completed. I still want to build a Outside patio, Extend the second story Deck and include a Porch and Outside Bar/ lounge area with a hot tub......Alot to do, all I need is time and money.


----------



## Rhea (May 16, 2009)

Ah yes time and $, there's never enough lol....


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

Rhea said:


> Maybe I should have a woman cave .


women don't have caves.
we have houses.............. we don't need caves.

Caves are a man thing


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

GAsoccerman said:


> Putting up a 46 inch LCD TV.



We have one of those , think its 46 inches too

after looking at all the different types of TV's found that one to have the best HD picture.
Glad we didn't get the other type, plasma... 

they have pixel differences, we got the higher pixel one... 
VERY GOOD PICTURE, looks better than real life !


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

in a few days I'll have a art area... 4 feet x 2 feet in the corner of the dining room...

can't wait.
Not exactly a cave or anything close, I think of it as my studio
and it'll havr to do until we move and I get a whole room for this hobby.
Maybe will combine it with sewing room so I can get wild and do crazy kinds of art using fabric and paint.

I'll have only 3 bedrooms upsatirs for myself, husband will have the basement... have to plan carefully to get the most bang I can out of them.


----------



## Rhea (May 16, 2009)

preso said:


> women don't have caves.
> we have houses.............. we don't need caves.
> 
> Caves are a man thing


It was a "joke" lol ...Now me personally I don't do fancy tea sets and china, I'm more in to family and friends pics on the wall, and cute/pretty decor.... Also I don't need a cave for my electronics...that's what the living room is for 

But I'm all about having a cave to send my man too lol, esp when he gets on my nerves or if he wants to hang fish and sh*t on the wall he can do it in there lol.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2009)

Rhea said:


> It was a "joke" lol ...Now me personally I don't do fancy tea sets and china, I'm more in to family and friends pics on the wall, and cute/pretty decor.... Also I don't need a cave for my electronics...that's what the living room is for
> 
> But I'm all about having a cave to send my man too lol, esp when he gets on my nerves or if he wants to hang fish and sh*t on the wall he can do it in there lol.


Fish on the wall?


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

I'll put it blunt and be to the point....

it really sucks not having a basement.

At least the house we live in.. is decent (
small but now that small) in size and 2 story
or I might go flipping crazy.
I NEED MORE ROOM !!!!!!!!!!!! When husband retires and we move to the northeast we are getting a basement, or we're not interested in the house.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

Rhea said:


> But I'm all about having a cave to send my man too lol, esp when he gets on my nerves or if he wants to hang fish and sh*t on the wall he can do it in there lol.



yes that is the primary purpose of man caves...
and he can even cut his toe nails there so they don't end up in the carpet ...

my husband finally cuts his toe nails outside... I have to come in or could get hit by flying toe nails.. they are like shrap metal
you know...

8 more posts and I'm at 2,000
and who was it? who said it couldn't be done?

heheee


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

GLOCKnRN said:


> Fish on the wall?


lets not forget deer heads...

( yuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk !)


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

Yea preso, I am making a Arts and crafts area for my wife, Slightly bigger then your demensions plus a large walk in closet to keep her supplies.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

Cool.


I was wondering about constructing man caves specifically in the basement.
If the basement is unfinished... how is the wall and flooring done?
do you have to frame them out as in house construction and then apply the sheetrock and flooring
as to insulate it from moisture and cold?

The cold walls and floors are what I see as a major concern in basement man caves.
so how is this fixed?


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

It's sad glock is no longer here for some reason.


----------



## Rhea (May 16, 2009)

preso said:


> Cool.
> 
> 
> I was wondering about constructing man caves specifically in the basement.
> ...


Yep, you frame and insulate and sheet rock...and when you install carpet if you choose that as opposed to something else you use the thickest padding they have...not only is it comfy but it helps agains the concrete flooring.


----------



## Rhea (May 16, 2009)

I also think it depends on how you're doing it and to what level you want it finished...my parents paid about 15-20K to have someone professionally do theirs but they had it finished to the same level as the rest of the house, added one room, left the rest open and put in a full bath down there.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

Rhea said:


> Yep, you frame and insulate and sheet rock...and when you install carpet if you choose that as opposed to something else you use the thickest padding they have...not only is it comfy but it helps agains the concrete flooring.


you dont put the carpet and its padding directly on the floor? do you? seems that would
gather moisture....
and mildew.

I was thinking basement floors needed to be framed too
and put up a few inches, away from the concrete....
or it would br freezing in their all winter.

We will be moving to a cold climate and may have to end up 
finsishing the basement ourselves.
No cold freezing basement is wanted.

I also want to build wall to wall shevles in the laundry room ( in the basement) to keep 95% of clothing down there... to use it as a dressing room... so most clothing does not have to be taken up and down the stairs
as we're going to grow old and die in our next house
and going up and down the basement stairs with 
baskets of laundry and clothing is not ideal.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

Preso, Since I live in Georgia and have a daylight/walk out basement I do not have the moisture issue.

But I places a vapor barrier around the exterior wall. plus insullated it, for the summer and winter months. I ahd to Frame it out, Sheet Rock, Mud it and sand it (that blows) paint it, add a drop ceiling so I can get to the pipes is need be.

I am laying down "floating" hard wood floors Bamboo, so in case there is a flood I can replace them.

Preso there is a way to place a a subfloor between the concrete floor and a carpet that has channels to allow air floor to kkep the floor war or selected heating coils/mats. A little internet research can give you some methods.

If you live in a older house with a old type of basement, I would have a industrial strength de-humidifer, which I had in NJ, to keep the basement bone dry, worth every penny.


----------



## Rhea (May 16, 2009)

Yep parents had the dehumidifier as well...


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

thanks
we will be getting a house with a basement
and I think about how this work is done and needed
as we may 
do the basement work ourselves ( we are both very handy)

I would LOVE a walk out basement !!! We will be getting a new or newer home, less than 5 years... in a cold climate...
so I've been worrried of what basement work consists of.

thanks again for the info...
my man needs his cave
so I can have the rest of the house


----------

